# ACSI prices going up in January



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

 We have just received our ACSI book and have noticed that the prices from January are 12 14 16 or 18 euros, a lot of the sites have gone up 2 euros a day. Marjal at Crevillente is going to be 16 euros & Marjal here at Guardamar is going to be 18 euros.

I still think it is good value for money for these sites as they both have great facilities, but some sites don't have much more than the aires which are considerably cheaper, I am concerned that some sites will get greedy and charge the maximum 18 euros, just because they can.

Cavaqueen


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

just because they can. 

Unfortunately that's how business works.

Vote with your feet !!


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Still darned good value when compared to the prices shown for the same sites in the Caravan Club directory.
This is the leisure industry, you expect to face high prices.
Gerry


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Used to use ACSI a LOT. 
But over the past 3 or 4 years we've gradually moved away from dependence on full camp-sites in favour of Aires or wild camping.

In part I think this is due to us touring in the MH more and more....the costs of campsites, even at ACSI prices, starts to really mount up when in total you are in your MH in 3 or 4 long tours totalling 25 or more weeks each year.

I think also we've got more confident and comfortable in using our MH independently, without the umbilical of EHU, and have found more freedom to travel and stay in a much wider range of locations. Aires in particular. We now enjoy that more than going from campsite site to site; or staying on one campsite for weeks at a time.

We do still use ACSI sites, but only very very rarely now...for clothes washing, for a treat, or because we can't find anything cheaper/better for us in that location.

I still think ACSI is a brilliant scheme across Europe; but it's getting a lot more expensive than maybe 5 years ago.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Mix and match is the way to go - for us at least. 

A few that we are considering are in the 12/14 euros range which is still good value for the area/ facilities etc.
But will be using aires and wild spots to keep costs down.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I still think it is good value.

But many have started charging tourist tax On top of the fees.

Compared to UK sites which are often very basic. Many of the ACSI Sites are good value.

There are some with fantastic heated pool, fitness and sauna rooms.

TM


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

still excellent value, just compare it with a night at a CC or CCC site, or an independent site in the UK? And you could use it in the UK, not many sites, but certainly better than their regular rates.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

This is the second increase in the last couple of years. I wonder how they justify this. Many businesses are having to cut their charges to gain business. My hourly rate is half what it was pre-recession.

18 euros out of high season with a possible tourist tax on top. Not exactly cheap anymore. I think it may be of benefit still in places like Switzerland perhaps where Aires are thin on the ground and wilding not as easy but for the likes of France, Germany and Italy where you are falling over Aires, Stellplatz and Sostas and wilding is easier I wouldnt bother. Municiple campsites out of high season are probably much cheaper.

If we do need a campsite in a motorhome a basic one will do for most.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

All the prices are going up because you lot keep harping on about how much cheaper it is over there rather than tour the UK.

cabby


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Camping Cheques have just gone up by £1 to £14.95, but that's still less than €18 and the member sites are, in our experience, comparable to the 16-18 sites in the ACSI book.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

ThursdaysChild said:


> Camping Cheques have just gone up by £1 to £14.95, but that's still less than €18 and the member sites are, in our experience, comparable to the 16-18 sites in the ACSI book.


Plus the £7.50 (I think) service charge every time you buy more cheques!! 8O

Unless you want to invest a considerable sum up-front by buying a lot of cheques, that adds considerably to the advertised price.

If you do that, you spend all your time looking for the comparatively few Camping Cheques sites in order to use up the cheques before they expire, and there are only just over 600 CC sites compared to over 2,700 ACSI ones.

Hmmmmmmm ???

Dave


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Yes, there is service charge, but having to purchase a new ACSI book and discount card every year amounts to the same thing. You don't _need _ a new book every year, but you have to buy it to get the card.
The Camping Cheques book is usually sold at the shows for about £3 and lasts as long as you want it to.
We use and enjoy both - between them we usually manage to find a site pretty well where we want to be.


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*benefits*

Please could someone explain how this system works and what the benefits are.

We travel a lot in Europe each year and have either booked private or through CC up until now

many Thanks and Merry Xmas


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

buy the books with a card included; this gives you rates quoted for the sites in the book - normally not in peak season (Mid July - August). Buy direct from ACSI or Vicarious, or CCC or Outdoorbits (I think?)


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: benefits*



Sideways86 said:


> We travel a lot in Europe each year and have either booked private or through CC up until now
> many Thanks and Merry Xmas


Someone has to ask! :roll:

Why do you book at all Sideways, unless you have to travel in the height of the season?

You may well have a good reason, but even with a 50 yard long van ( :lol: ) like yours you shouldn't have any trouble finding a pitch almost anywhere other than the notoriously popular spots.

And you would save a lot of cash! :wink:

Dave


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: benefits*



Sideways86 said:


> Please could someone explain how this system works and what the benefits are.
> 
> We travel a lot in Europe each year and have either booked private or through CC up until now
> 
> many Thanks and Merry Xmas


Here's the ACSI website, where you can read all about the discount card scheme:

http://www.campingcard.co.uk/gb/en/about-campingcard-acsi/uc33-l2-n648/


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: benefits*



Zebedee said:


> Sideways86 said:
> 
> 
> > We travel a lot in Europe each year and have either booked private or through CC up until now
> ...


I book because I drag another 10yds long Bike trailer with a BMW on it! and by the way its usually July and August which has a lot to do with it lol

You try to find a site near Annecy that will let me and my faithful trailer in

Merry Xmas


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Re: benefits*



Sideways86 said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> > Sideways86 said:
> ...


I suspect the Farm Aire at Lathuile down the bottom end of the lake will let you in. Might charge extra but we were there in August and it was only half full.

IF your in that neck of the woods (The alps) we find a lot of the ski resorts which are not used in the summer have tons of space and make very good make shift Aires. Just a thought.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: benefits*



Sideways86 said:


> I book because I drag another 10yds long Bike trailer with a BMW on it! and by the way its usually July and August which has a lot to do with it lol


Yes - I can see how a 60 yard vehicle would be a challenge!! :lol: :lol:



Sideways86 said:


> You try to find a site near Annecy that will let me and my faithful trailer in.


I think this one would. They were very laid back and accommodating when we were there a couple of years ago. 45.827274,6.18781

Merry Christmas

Dave


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: benefits*



Zebedee said:


> Sideways86 said:
> 
> 
> > I book because I drag another 10yds long Bike trailer with a BMW on it! and by the way its usually July and August which has a lot to do with it lol
> ...


Dave

thanks for the help, what is it called, just had a snooper built in to the stereo sat nav with the 60yd beast and to be honest haven't got my head around location numbering yet

I think the beast will stick now! lol


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: benefits*



barryd said:


> Sideways86 said:
> 
> 
> > Zebedee said:
> ...


Good call Barry, if you will excuse the question, How is the wind now my friend (weather)


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: benefits*



Sideways86 said:


> . . . what is it called, just had a snooper built in to the stereo sat nav with the 60yd beast and to be honest haven't got my head around location numbering yet.


It's called Camping les Champs Fleuris.

Suggest you paste the co-ordinates into Google Maps and you can have a good look at the location. 45.827274,6.18781

It's about 10km from Annecy which we thought was perfect. Far enough away not to be too busy but a lovely ride on the pancake flat, tarmacked cycle track. Right by the lake and a popular spot for hang and paragliding, so the entertainment was built in.

Dave


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Some of the best (and cheapest) ACSI sites are not in the book, but on the website.

It's also worth checking what the price would be without using the card at participating sites, because sometimes it's cheaper not to use the card!

Also, many sites will give a much reduced rate for long stays.

Nevertheless, there are some sites that offer superb facilities and are well worth €18, so a couple of nights at a site like this and you've got your investment in the card back.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Outdoorbits (I think?)

Yup we have them in stock now
http://www.outdoorbits.com/acsi-campingcard-2014-guide-book-p-3663.html


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

I use ACSI occasionally. But paying just over £10.00 for it direct from Holland, I save that in one night.

Used a site near Venice a couple of years ago that was €45 per night - with ACSI it was €15 per night  

If you are single it is worth checking whether paying the site rate is cheaper. I have found this at some sites. One site even charged me half the rate because I was on my own. I think they felt sorry for me :lol: 

Jed


----------

